# ho tradito la mia donna con la mia segretaria



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

più e più volte, in realtà con tutte e tre le mie impiegate. non mi sento assolutamente in colpa. vedo che la mia donna ultimamente è più soddisfatta che mai e lo sono anch'io.

credo il tradimento non esista. esistono solo "regole sociali" create per imbrigliarci. una volta liberati da questi lacci voliamo liberi


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> più e più volte, in realtà con tutte e tre le mie impiegate. non mi sento assolutamente in colpa. vedo che la mia donna ultimamente è più soddisfatta che mai e lo sono anch'io.
> 
> credo che il tradimento non esiste. esistono solo "regole sociali" create per imbrigliarci. una volta liberati da questi lacci voliamo liberi



Benvenuto.
Il tradimento con la segretaria è un classico.
Sei sposato?


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Il tradimento con la segretaria è un classico.
> Sei sposato?


Ciao Giobbe, non credo nel matrimonio, convivo con la mia donna da 10 anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Ciao Giobbe, non credo nel matrimonio, convivo con la mia donna da 10 anni.


 E lei con chi ti ha tradito?


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E lei con chi ti ha tradito?


Visto che il tradimento tra noi non esiste: con nessuno.

Ti posso dire con chi altro ha fatto sesso. Ne conosco almeno 4


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Visto che il tradimento tra noi non esiste: con nessuno.
> 
> Ti posso dire con chi altro ha fatto sesso. Ne conosco almeno 4


 Interessante.
Però TU hai parlato di tradimento.
Ma la cosa come funziona?
Parlate delle altre storie o vi raccontate balle a cui fate educatamente finta di credere?
Non provi fastidio per la tua o sua promiscuità?


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Ciao Giobbe, non credo nel matrimonio, convivo con la mia donna da 10 anni.


 Siete una specie di coppia aperta.
Ci hanno provato in tanti negli anni 70 con pessimi risultati.
Secondo me le briglie di cui parli sono scritte nel nostro inconscio collettivo (sono presenti in tutte le culture e civilizzazioni che si sono succedute nella storia).
La diffusione dei contraccettivi ha "slegato" il sesso dalla riproduzione ma credo che le briglie continueranno per sempre dentro di noi. Inoltre, secondo me non è una bella cosa allevare i figli in una situazione simile alla vostra.
Ma se voi vi trovate bene non ho nulla da eccepire.


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Siete una specie di coppia aperta.
> Ci hanno provato in tanti negli anni 70 con pessimi risultati.
> Secondo me le briglie di cui parli sono scritte nel nostro inconscio collettivo (sono presenti in tutte le culture e civilizzazioni che si sono succedute nella storia).
> La diffusione dei contraccettivi ha "slegato" il sesso dalla riproduzione ma credo che le briglie continueranno per sempre dentro di noi. Inoltre, secondo me non è una bella cosa allevare i figli in una situazione simile alla vostra.
> Ma se voi vi trovate bene non ho nulla da eccepire.


Sono d'accordo sulla difficoltà Infatti ho cambiato molte compagne fino a trovare una donna che condividesse appieno questa mia visione.

Ne ho avute alcune che pur dicendo di condividerlo erano in realtà intimamente contrarie. E prima o poi i nodi venivano al pettine.

Per mantenere questo tipo di rapporto, poi, occorre che l'uomo prima di tutti sia del tutto aperto. Infatti molti miei conoscenti vorrebbero un rapporto aperto ma "uni-direzionale". Vorrebbero detto più semplicemente poter fare sesso liberamente con ogni donna senza che la loro compagna si lamenti. Ma non offrendo la stessa libertà. 

Ora sto con la mia donna da 10 anni. Non l'ho mai tradita. Perchè per me tradimento è uguale a menzogna. Il rapporto sessuale con altre donne è un tradimento solo se si ha con la persona con cui si vive un preciso impegno a non aver rapporti con altre. In questo caso è tale impegno che viene "tradito".


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Interessante.
> Però TU hai parlato di tradimento.
> Ma la cosa come funziona?
> Parlate delle altre storie o vi raccontate balle a cui fate educatamente finta di credere?
> Non provi fastidio per la tua o sua promiscuità?


Ho parlato di tradimento semplicemente perchè i caratteri offerti nel titolo non permettevano una spiegazione più ampia. 

Il nostro rapporto è strutturato come ho spiegato nel post precedente. Parliamo delle altre storie liberamente. Senza ovviamente scadere in discussioni becere o fastidiose. La mia donna non mi racconta delle dimensioni degli altri uomini e io non le parlo nel dettaglio anatomico delle altre donne.


----------



## Old Becco (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> più e più volte, in realtà con tutte e tre le mie impiegate. non mi sento assolutamente in colpa. vedo che la mia donna ultimamente è più soddisfatta che mai e lo sono anch'io.
> 
> credo il tradimento non esista. esistono solo "regole sociali" create per imbrigliarci. una volta liberati da questi lacci voliamo liberi


---------------------

Magari si fanno "sedurre" solo perchè sei il datore di lavoro. hai mai provato a sedurre una donna che non sia una tua dipendente? No, non intendere male, non sono polemico, solo che mi sembri un tantino "deja vù" ecco, tuto qui. Forse ho anche il dente velenoso perchè mia moglie mi ha tradito spesso con i suoi capi..... capisci?
Se poi non te ne frega niente dei suoi rapporti con altri soggetti, questo lo capisco bene poichè anche di mia moglie non mi interessano più i numerosi rapporti extraconuigali, essendo finito da tempo fra noi il nostro rapporto d'amore, ma se tu amassi una donna e lei facesse sesso con un altro, credo che dovresti ritrattare parecchie cose di quelle che hai dichiarato. Parere personale beninteso.
Becco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Ho parlato di tradimento semplicemente perchè i caratteri offerti nel titolo non permettevano una spiegazione più ampia.
> 
> Il nostro rapporto è strutturato come ho spiegato nel post precedente. Parliamo delle altre storie liberamente. Senza ovviamente scadere in discussioni becere o fastidiose. La mia donna non mi racconta delle dimensioni degli altri uomini e io non le parlo nel dettaglio anatomico delle altre donne.


Perfetto.
Come mai sei qui?
Se tutto funziona non hai certo bisogno di confidarti.
Vuoi far proseliti o cerchi ...condivisione?


----------



## Old Becco (1 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Come mai sei qui?
> Se tutto funziona non hai ceto bisogno di confidarti.
> Vuoi far proseliti o cerchi ...condivisione?


 ----------------------------------

Certo che tu, PersaRitrovata, non te ne guasti neanche una.... Comunque condivido la tua idea. Il nostro iscritto non ha ben chiaro il significato e lo scopo di questa comm..... secondo me .


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> ma se tu amassi una donna e lei facesse sesso con un altro, credo che dovresti ritrattare parecchie cose di quelle che hai dichiarato. Parere personale beninteso.
> Becco


Ciao Becco,  non sono d'accordo. Devi dividere il tradimento e la gelosia.
Come dicevo si ha tradimento quando si tradisce la fiducia dell'altro. Noi non ci siamo promessi la monogamia e quindi non esiste il tradimento.
Poi c'è la gelosia. Ti dico, un paio di volte l'ho sentita, ma non l'ho alimentata. E questa se ne è andata.

Qui si sarebbe da fare un discorso lungo. Infatti tra i vari sentimenti: mentre l'invidia è condannata la gelosia è alimentata. Io considero la gelosia un sentimento basso e vergognoso (per chi lo prova). Quindi mi vergogno di me se mi capita . Molti purtroppo lo alimentano come se fosse una cosa nobile


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Ciao Becco, non sono d'accordo. Devi dividere il tradimento e la gelosia.
> Come dicevo si ha tradimento quando si tradisce la fiducia dell'altro. Noi non ci siamo promessi la monogamia e quindi non esiste il tradimento.
> Poi c'è la gelosia. Ti dico, un paio di volte l'ho sentita, ma non l'ho alimentata. E questa se ne è andata.
> 
> Qui si sarebbe da fare un discorso lungo. Infatti tra i vari sentimenti: mentre l'invidia è condannata la gelosia è alimentata. Io considero la gelosia un sentimento basso e vergognoso (per chi lo prova). Quindi mi vergogno di me se mi capita . Molti purtroppo lo alimentano come se fosse una cosa nobile


mi sa che tu parli tanto per dire qualcosa...
e per favore non confondere la gelosia (per come la intendi tu) con il dolore che ti arriva addosso come una frana di catrame e fango quando scopri che la persona che ami va a letto con un altro/a.
... che ami... altrimenti è solo that's all folcks.


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non confondere la gelosia (per come la intendi tu) con il dolore che ti arriva addosso come una frana di catrame e fango quando scopri che la persona che ami va a letto con un altro/a.
> .


perchè provi dolore perchè una persona che ami va a letto con un altro?
i casi sono due: tradimento di un accordo di esclusività o gelosia.
Il primo è facilmente evitabile evitando di fare un accordo di esclusività, mentre la semplice gelosia è un sentimento di cui bisognerebbe vergognarsi.


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Come mai sei qui?
> Se tutto funziona non hai certo bisogno di confidarti.
> Vuoi far proseliti o cerchi ...condivisione?


Ho scritto per condividere la mia esperienza. Come credo fai anche tu.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> *perchè provi dolore perchè una persona che ami va a letto con un altro?*
> i casi sono due: tradimento di un accordo di esclusività o gelosia.
> Il primo è facilmente evitabile evitando di fare un accordo di esclusività, mentre la semplice gelosia è un sentimento di cui bisognerebbe vergognarsi.


cos'è ti han spedito sulla terra da orione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se ami sei geloso eccome, che poi si possa discutere una vita sul perché si provi tale sentimento non toglie che l'amore è assolutistico per sua stessa natura e non tirare fuori la storia dell'amore universale, eh...


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cos'è ti han spedito sulla terra da orione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ami sei geloso? E chi l'ha detto.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Se ami sei geloso? *E chi l'ha detto.*


mia nonna.. chi l'ha detto.
e che sei credibile come un missionario leghista chi lo ha detto?


----------



## Cat (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Se ami sei geloso? E chi l'ha detto.


 
-le prestazioni che tu hai con altre donne influiscono come quantità /qualità su quelle che hai con la tua compagna?

- come mai, se posso chiedere non credi nel matrimonio?

- hai o vorresti figli e da chi delle tue donne?

- infine....chi ti lava e stira gli indumenti, ti prepara da mangiare e riassetta casa e ..... lo fa gratis?


----------



## Old telly (1 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> -le prestazioni che tu hai con altre donne influiscono come quantità /qualità su quelle che hai con la tua compagna?
> 
> - come mai, se posso chiedere non credi nel matrimonio?
> 
> ...


Un interrogatorio! 

Ti rispondo comunque:
1- influiscono come quantità, non come qualità
2-è una istituzione arcaica
3-non voglio figli
4-lo fa la mia cameriera a cui pago lo stipendio


----------



## Cat (1 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Un interrogatorio!
> 
> Ti rispondo comunque:
> 1- influiscono come quantità, non come qualità
> ...


e la tua compagna è soddisfatta del meno sesso che tu fai con lei prchè già lo fai con altre?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (1 Agosto 2009)

telly...adoro la tua filosofia di vita...beato te...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> più e più volte, in realtà con tutte e tre le mie impiegate. non mi sento assolutamente in colpa. vedo che la mia donna ultimamente è più soddisfatta che mai e lo sono anch'io.
> 
> credo il tradimento non esista. esistono solo "regole sociali" create per imbrigliarci. una volta liberati da questi lacci voliamo liberi


Telly non potevo ieri quotarti...a causa del ban...ma tu mi poni questioni che mi toccano da vicino. Dopo averne scartate molte, da un anno, ho una segretaria, che sto crescendo veramente a modo. Guarda, una collaboratrice affidabile e in gambissima. Io vedo che se mi muovo in un certo modo, potrei finire a letto con lei. Ma ne ho paura. Nel senso che, chi mi dice che dopo non si attacca dietro e pretende di essere la mia amante? Come si sono comportate con te dopo le impiegate? Sai a letto si matura "quella confidenza" che poi nel lavoro ti sembra inaccettabile.

Mi interessa molto sta storia. Non vorrei "bruciarmi" la segretaria, che mi adora, e mi dice sempre: " Grazie, tutto ciò che sono lo devo a te". Veramente sai ha fatto passi da gigante utilmamente. Ha maturato una consapevolezza del suo essere donna, incredibile.


----------



## Old megliosola (2 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Telly non potevo ieri quotarti...a causa del ban...ma tu mi poni questioni che mi toccano da vicino. Dopo averne scartate molte, da un anno, ho una segretaria, che sto crescendo veramente a modo. Guarda, una collaboratrice affidabile e in gambissima. Io vedo che se mi muovo in un certo modo, potrei finire a letto con lei. Ma ne ho paura. Nel senso che, chi mi dice che dopo non si attacca dietro e pretende di essere la mia amante? Come si sono comportate con te dopo le impiegate? Sai a letto si matura "quella confidenza" che poi nel lavoro ti sembra inaccettabile.
> 
> Mi interessa molto sta storia. Non vorrei "bruciarmi" la segretaria, che mi adora, e mi dice sempre: " *Grazie, tutto ciò che sono lo devo a te". *Veramente sai ha fatto passi da gigante utilmamente. Ha maturato una consapevolezza del suo essere donna, incredibile.


..certo doveva essere messa maluccio poverina


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Agosto 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> ..certo doveva essere messa maluccio poverina


Si...in effetti...si...ma quando un vasaio ha per le mani ottima creta può fare miracoli...ho passato la vita a cercare una persona così...e quando ormai disperavo l'ho trovata! So che per il resto dei miei giorni avrò al mio fianco una fidatissima collaboratrice. Io l' ho solo aiutata a realizzare i suoi sogni, di indipendenza e libertà. E scusate se è poco.


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Ciao Becco, non sono d'accordo. Devi dividere il tradimento e la gelosia.
> Come dicevo si ha tradimento quando si tradisce la fiducia dell'altro. Noi non ci siamo promessi la monogamia e quindi non esiste il tradimento.
> Poi c'è la gelosia. Ti dico, un paio di volte l'ho sentita, ma non l'ho alimentata. E questa se ne è andata.
> 
> *Qui si sarebbe da fare un discorso lungo. Infatti tra i vari sentimenti: mentre l'invidia è condannata la gelosia è alimentata*. Io considero la gelosia un sentimento basso e vergognoso (per chi lo prova). Quindi mi vergogno di me se mi capita . Molti purtroppo lo alimentano come se fosse una cosa nobile


 L'invidia è un desiderio malsano per qualcosa che gli altri hanno e tu no. La gelosia potrebbe configurarsi come suo contrario. Il voler mantenere per te qualcosa che ami. Certo, dovrebbe distinguersi dal possesso... nei fatti però, l'amore-passione pretende il possesso. Se sei davvero innamorato, condividere la tua donna con un altro così facilmente come fai tu lo vedo difficile.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (3 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'invidia è un desiderio malsano per qualcosa che gli altri hanno e tu no. La gelosia potrebbe configurarsi come suo contrario. Il voler mantenere per te qualcosa che ami. Certo, dovrebbe distinguersi dal possesso... nei fatti però, l'amore-passione pretende il possesso. Se sei davvero innamorato, condividere la tua donna con un altro così facilmente come fai tu lo vedo difficile.


Allora ho sempre confuso la gelosia con l'invidia. Dici bene se sei innamorato. Concordo. Ma a me l'innamoramento dura sei mesi in cui, sono tutto presissimo da questa persona. Poi paf, na mattina mi sveglio e non me ne frega più niente. A quel punto o si inizia a costruire un rapporto per il quale, io mi affeziono a te o è finita. Per questo non mi sono mai sperticato in ampollose dichiarazioni d'amore. 

Piuttosto quando una mi ha confidato le sue performance erotiche extra coniugali, ho sentito una morsa allo stomaco, ora so che quella è invidia. Infatti io ero invidioso di colui che godeva di tanta beltà mentre io no. Le ho perfino chiesto perchè lui si e io no. E' così e basta, io con sta qua ho sputato sangue per riuscire a combinare qualcosa, invece a detta sua, con quell'altro era lei che andava in cerca di lui, e la trattava pure male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Sono felice di non essere geloso. La gelosia fa vedere cose che non esistono. Ho avuto una storia con una gelosa, il mio passatempo era aizzare la sua gelosia. Tanto quando hai deciso di fare certe cose, le fai e basta e non te ne può fregar di meno dell'altro. 

Poi se un uomo corteggia mia moglie io mi diverto. Nella mia testa significa solo che è una bella donna. nessuno corteggia una donna brutta!

Ma che pensi della mia di segretaria? Non vorrei infognarmi in qualche guaio. Non posso minimamente accettare che una si innamora di me e io non di lei. Inaccettabile. Soffrirebbe per niente!


----------



## Old Mab (4 Agosto 2009)

Credo, telly, che sia una buona ricetta la tua, se la tua compagna la condivide, ma credo anche che si tratti di una buona ricetta per voi due, non necessariamente per tutti.
personalmente non credo che vi amiate, o almeno non credo che il tuo parlare di amore e il mio abbiano lo stesso significato.
quel che apprezzo di questa storia è la consapevolezza di non voler stare con una sola persona, e la condivisione con la propria compagna di questi originali pensieri.
Io personalmente non riuscirei a stare col mio partner, amarlo, e far sesso con altri. anche se mi guardo intorno, anche se talvolta trovo persone interessanti ed intriganti mi rendo presto conto che, infondo, non m'interessa. ho con lui amore passione comprensione tenerezza.. forse manca solo il brivido del clandestino.. ma quello non lo hai nemmeno tu no?!

per lordpinceton

oh.. occhio eh!
se la tizia è lavorativamente indispensabile per te io francamente terrei legata la bestia.
potrebbe sfruttare la cosa per fare carriera, potrebbe innamorarsi e rendersi conto di essere stata usata come playstation.. e questo non promette bene. certo potrebbe anche decidere che una volta le basta e le avanza e non glie ne frega nulla.... e a quel punto sarai tu quello che punto sul vivo non ne potrà più fare a meno.
Io ste cose sul lavoro le vedo un bel giro di schiaffi.
Poi fate voi.


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2009)

*Telly*

Mhaaa almeno è un rapporto trasparente....tu vai con chi ti capita...lei và con chi gli capita...siete cornuti ...consapevoli e contenti....nulla da obbiettare.....!Anzi no....a questo punto perchè non esser proprio single e volare veramente liberi.....senza la"CONVENIENZA"di una compagna..che poi compagna non è.....con la convenienza di non beccarsi strane malattie.....!Ma si giusto...anche questo della compagna di facciata è uno squallido schema sociale.....caro telly....se libertà deve essere che sia libertà fino in fondo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaaa almeno è un rapporto trasparente....tu vai con chi ti capita...lei và con chi gli capita...siete cornuti ...consapevoli e contenti....nulla da obbiettare.....!Anzi no....a questo punto perchè non esser proprio single e volare veramente liberi.....senza la"CONVENIENZA"di una compagna..che poi compagna non è.....con la convenienza di non beccarsi strane malattie.....!Ma si giusto...anche questo della compagna di facciata è uno squallido schema sociale.....caro telly....se libertà deve essere che sia libertà fino in fondo....


Da single nei periodi che non rimedi sei a casa da solo e poi con quel che costano le spese vive al giorno d'oggi...


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*






  Quindi anche il nostro TELLY IL FENOMENO...è vittima di uno schema sociale....!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi anche il nostro TELLY IL FENOMENO...è vittima di uno schema sociale....!!!


 Certo!
Chi può tirarsi fuori?


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*

Forse nessuno.....infondo cosa significa libertà nella società in cui viviamo?Almeno si accettino aspetti positivi e negativi del vivere da single.....!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse nessuno.....infondo cosa significa libertà nella società in cui viviamo?Almeno si accettino aspetti positivi e negativi del vivere da single.....!


Ma nella nostra società ognuno è libero di stipulare accordi privati che preferisce ...infatti non si sono sposati perché la legislazione renderebbe nullo il loro accordo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*

L'accordo privato più sincero.....è quello senza convenienza.....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'accordo privato più sincero.....è quello senza convenienza.....!!


Contenti loro ...c'è pure di peggio...


----------



## Old telly (5 Agosto 2009)

Forse il concetto è troppo complicato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una cosa è l'esclusività sessuale. Un'altra il rapporto che ho con la mia compagna.


----------



## Old Becco (5 Agosto 2009)

Io vivo un rapporto "di facciata" dal 1983. Con alterne vicende siamo andati avanti pe decenni e devo dire che non ho mai pensato che fosse una scelta di convenienza. Certo, ci fà comodo, anzi fà comodo soprattutto a lei. Però io allora non fui capace di mettere in pubblico le mie corna e cercai di ricostruire la nostra vita conuigale. Fu un tentativo senza successo ma  nel frattempo ho capito che anche una mutua convivenza era possibile e che una volta accordati su una serie di regole era possibile andare avanti. Ovviamente non abbiamo avuto figli, si è desertificata la nostra vita sociale e io per anni ho vissuto da solo sotto l'aspetto affettivo. Ma siccome dopo quella batosta non avevo assolutamente intenzione di imbrcarmi in nuove relazioni tutto sommato mi sono trovato bene. Ma personalmente non posso dire che sia stata una scelta di convenienza . Almeno per come l'intendo io. 
I guasti provocato dal suo adulterio ancora fidanzati e poi novelli sposi, sono stati  per me probabilmente tanto gravi e profondi da avere determinato questo stato di cose che per molto sembra una scelta scellerata, ma tent'è....
Becco


----------



## Old kim (5 Agosto 2009)

Sempre contenta quando c'è una coppia contenta!
Io, però, sarò antiquata, bigotta, imbrigliata .... 
...ma un rapporto come quello di telly non riuscirei mai a viverlo.....
...non se c'è amore, almeno...
...e se non c'è amore mica riuscirei a stare per 10 anni con un uomo!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> Forse il concetto è troppo complicato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kim ha detto:


> Sempre contenta quando c'è una coppia contenta!
> Io, però, sarò antiquata, bigotta, imbrigliata ....
> ...ma un rapporto come quello di telly non riuscirei mai a viverlo.....
> ...non se c'è amore, almeno...
> ...e se non c'è amore mica riuscirei a stare per 10 anni con un uomo!


Non si dice patti chiari e amicizia lunga?

Questo mi sembra il caso di telly e la sua compagna, in fondo.

Probabilmente condividono tutti gli altri aspetti della vita di coppia, avranno interessi comuni etc etc che a noi non è dato sapere (anche perchè pur non essendo un sito centrato sul sesso, chissà perchè di questi altri aspetti non vien riferito nulla...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





Esistono alcune incognite che penso avranno considerato, tipo aver figli (ma telly dice -no grazie- ...e la sua compagna?) o tipo che lei (e perchè no, anche telly stesso) si innamorino di qualcun altro/a partendo da un puro e semplice atto sessuale...

Quando vi è consapevolezza PIENA e soprattutto "batter pari" ovvero che ciò che dice telly valga effettivamente al 100% anche per la sua compagna....perchè no? 

Alla fine quel che conta è l'equilibrio.....



Ps. Tempo fa ricordo una trasmissione incentrata sugli scambisti....con interviste separate (e anonime) dei protagonisti...incredibile il numero, specie delle "lei", che dichiaravano di non poterne più di tanta promoscuità ma di continuare per non perdere il partner...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

...peccato però che non siano molto originali.
Le scimmie Bonobo fanno lo stesso da secoli.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*perbacco*

Mai sentite tante belle cose sull'apertura di coppia e sulle permissività reciproche.... insomma se sono condivise direi che non mancano che gli auguri di buon proseguimento.
L'unica cosa su cui metterei il bollino del dubbio é sulla strana reiterazione delle conquiste verso i/le dipendenti... appare comunque un filino strumentale, esattamente come la frase che avrò sentito decine di volte "quello che sono diventata lo devo a te"... mi vorrete scusare ma da vecchia babbiona che non é vissuta sotto una campana posso testimoniare che queste frasette sono un tantino inflazionate. 
L'ultima volta che ho sentito una frase assimilabile, la diceva una ragazzetta furbina ad un maturo signore che le faceva da "chaperon de vie" anche orizzontale: "grazie a te ho conosciuto cosa sia la vera libertà..." la cara giovane non aveva dimestichezza con le definizioni, confondeva la libertà con il libertinismo; una persona é libera in quanto lo vuole essere non certo per tramite di qualche pigmalione raccogliticcio, ed essere liberi é diverso dall'essere "liberali, liberisti, libertini etc....".
Con questo ho il massimo rispetto per l'ammirazione che si può professare verso il proprio datore di lavoro o verso chiunque ci renda un servizio, anzi io sono la prima ad esserne grata, il mio primo lavoro fu come segretaria di direzione di una multinazionale elettronica ed il direttore, allora 58enne (avevo 19 anni) mi disse una frase che ancora ricordo, e me la disse in piedi presso la libreria del suo ufficio: "Si ricordi ....che qualunque cosa le accada nella vita, quello che deve salvaguardare come un bene prezioso é la sua serenità"... Non era una lezione di vita, era solo il "lume" con cui separare il giusto dalle giustificazioni .
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...peccato però che non siano molto originali.
> Le scimmie Bonobo fanno lo stesso da secoli.












quoto il bruco..
poi se son tutte rose e fiori cazzo ci fa qui??


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mai sentite tante belle cose sull'apertura di coppia e sulle permissività reciproche.... insomma se sono condivise direi che non mancano che gli auguri di buon proseguimento.
> L'unica cosa su cui metterei il bollino del dubbio é sulla strana reiterazione delle conquiste verso i/le dipendenti... appare comunque un filino strumentale, esattamente come la frase che avrò sentito decine di volte "quello che sono diventata lo devo a te"... mi vorrete scusare ma da vecchia babbiona che non é vissuta sotto una campana posso testimoniare che queste frasette sono un tantino inflazionate.
> L'ultima volta che ho sentito una frase assimilabile, la diceva una ragazzetta furbina ad un maturo signore che le faceva da "chaperon de vie" anche orizzontale: "grazie a te ho conosciuto cosa sia la vera libertà..." la cara giovane non aveva dimestichezza con le definizioni, confondeva la libertà con il libertinismo; una persona é libera in quanto lo vuole essere non certo per tramite di qualche pigmalione raccogliticcio, ed essere liberi é diverso dall'essere "liberali, liberisti, libertini etc....".
> Con questo ho il massimo rispetto per l'ammirazione che si può professare verso il proprio datore di lavoro o verso chiunque ci renda un servizio, anzi io sono la prima ad esserne grata, il mio primo lavoro fu come segretaria di direzione di una multinazionale elettronica ed il direttore, allora 58enne (avevo 19 anni) mi disse una frase che ancora ricordo, e me la disse in piedi presso la libreria del suo ufficio: "Si ricordi ....che qualunque cosa le accada nella vita, quello che deve salvaguardare come un bene prezioso é la sua serenità"... Non era una lezione di vita, era solo il "lume" con qui separare il giusto dalle giustificazioni .
> Bruja


Ma dai...lei è un'anima semplice...oppure è furbissima. Dipende. Ma io l'ammiro...le ho solo dato degli input...prova a fare così e vedi cosa succede, prova a far colà e vedi quel che succede...poi ha raccolto i primi successi...si è tutta presa su e rassicurata...ma la rispetto...non sono uno stupido. A me ha divertito molto il giocattolare...della serie...prova a vestirti così, non esagerare colà che mignottone non vanno bene, prova a pettinarti di qua, passa dalla mia amica estetista e fai questo...insomma...dai...cose così. Poi dai fa piacere sentirsi dire una frasettina del genere...il mio ego si gonfia come un dirigibile...e che sarà mai??? Piuttosto io avevo chiesto all'amico cosa succede...se vado oltre con lei...non voglio illuderla o lusingarla...capisci?


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*my lord*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai...lei è un'anima semplice...oppure è furbissima. Dipende. Ma io l'ammiro...le ho solo dato degli input...prova a fare così e vedi cosa succede, prova a far colà e vedi quel che succede...poi ha raccolto i primi successi...si è tutta presa su e rassicurata...ma la rispetto...non sono uno stupido. A me ha divertito molto il giocattolare...della serie...prova a vestirti così, non esagerare colà che mignottone non vanno bene, prova a pettinarti di qua, passa dalla mia amica estetista e fai questo...insomma...dai...cose così. Poi dai fa piacere sentirsi dire una frasettina del genere...il mio ego si gonfia come un dirigibile...e che sarà mai??? Piuttosto io avevo chiesto all'amico cosa succede...se vado oltre con lei...non voglio illuderla o lusingarla...capisci?


Posto che questa é una frase che chiarisce mezzo post, o forse tutto... e che io sono una old-ragazzuola di bocca buona... (dicesi da uova e da latte)... quello che mi sento di dire é che lascerei perdere, e per due buoni motivi: 
a) la lusinga é già in essere e concludere diventa solo una mera operazione inguinale che nell'ambito dell'ufficio é sempre sconsigliabile 
b) é appunto preferibile che la donzella resti nell'ammirazione che entri nella sfera ambigua e sfuggente del soggiacere-potere sessuale verso una persona da cui si dipende... le incognite sono sempre dietro l'angolo
Bruja
Sono certa che se non le mie parole, la perspicacia aiuterà molto a comprendere


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che questa é una frase che chiarisce mezzo post, o forse tutto... e che io sono una old-ragazzuola di bocca buona... (dicesi da uova e da latte)... quello che mi sento di dire é che lascerei perdere, e per due buoni motivi:
> a) la lusinga é già in essere e concludere diventa solo una mera operazione inguinale che nell'ambito dell'ufficio é sempre sconsigliabile
> b) é appunto preferibile che la donzella resti nell'ammirazione che entri nella sfera ambigua e sfuggente del soggiacere-potere sessuale verso una persona da cui si dipende... le incognite sono sempre dietro l'angolo
> Bruja
> Sono certa che se non le mie parole, la perspicacia aiuterà molto a comprendere


Ok...mi hai detto che certe cose non si fanno...e non le farò. Sai sono molto prudente su ste cose, non voglio strascichi pietosi per lei, e situazioni disdicevoli per me. Non essendo una donna, faccio fatica a capire certe cose.


----------



## Cat (13 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ok...mi hai detto che certe cose non si fanno...e non le farò. Sai sono molto prudente su ste cose, non voglio strascichi pietosi per lei, e situazioni disdicevoli per me. Non essendo una donna, faccio fatica a capire certe cose.


 
ecco appunto.... e poi cosa direbbero i preti


----------



## Old joia (20 Agosto 2009)

Ma perchè certi uomini si fingono il principe azzurro per sedurti e una volta che ti hanno portata a letto ti chiedono al massimo se hai due ore libere??????? Anche se di tradimento si tratta non sarebbe bello viverlo con tutti i piaceri della vita? Non solo quelli del sesso? Una cena, una giornata al mare................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

joia ha detto:


> Ma perchè certi uomini si fingono il principe azzurro per sedurti e una volta che ti hanno portata a letto ti chiedono al massimo se hai due ore libere??????? Anche se di tradimento si tratta non sarebbe bello viverlo con tutti i piaceri della vita? Non solo quelli del sesso? Una cena, una giornata al mare................


Eh sì ...allora diventa una relazione con delle esigenze maggiori di quella con la moglie.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

...e perchè non fare un pic-nic usando come tavolo la schiena della moglie?











edit: basta. me ne vo. poi torno.


----------



## Kid (20 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> più e più volte, in realtà con tutte e tre le mie impiegate. non mi sento assolutamente in colpa. vedo che la mia donna ultimamente è più soddisfatta che mai e lo sono anch'io.
> 
> credo il tradimento non esista. esistono solo "regole sociali" create per imbrigliarci. una volta liberati da questi lacci voliamo liberi



Sentiti complimenti. Fossero tutte come voi le coppie, il mondo andrebbe letteralmente a puttane!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sentiti complimenti. Fossero tutte come voi le coppie, il mondo andrebbe letteralmente a puttane!


Il mondo finirebbe in una colossale orgia...simposiaca...un gran finale...


----------



## Kid (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Il mondo finirebbe in una colossale orgia...simposiaca...un gran finale...


Con orgasmo collettivo?


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

telly ha detto:


> più e più volte, in realtà con tutte e tre le mie impiegate. non mi sento assolutamente in colpa. vedo che la mia donna ultimamente è più soddisfatta che mai e lo sono anch'io.
> 
> credo il tradimento non esista. esistono solo "regole sociali" create per imbrigliarci. una volta liberati da questi lacci voliamo liberi


 accipicchia.. e dire che mi sentivo strana io per averlo fatto una volta


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Con orgasmo collettivo?


Un crapula colossale...


----------



## Old veronika (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> telly...adoro la tua filosofia di vita...beato te...


 guarda chissa' perche' la cosa non mi stupisce affatto. e se tua figlia nel suo percorso dovesse incontrare un uomo come te?


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*.............*



veronika ha detto:


> guarda chissa' perche' la cosa non mi stupisce affatto. e se tua figlia nel suo percorso dovesse incontrare un uomo come te?


Non fare domande simili... a sua figlia non capiterà, ci sarà il padre a dirle che "per esperienza" certe situazioni hanno un rischio beneficio spesso in perdita.
Comunque il mio consiglio di lasciare perdere non era moralismo... ma solo una prudenziale che di solito salva da un rapporto, magari piacevolissimo, ma che se si deteriora ha due sole uscite... una relazione che con chi collabora in ufficio che é sempre poco gestibile e crea presupposti vischiosi nei rapporti o la chiusura di detta collaborazione magari davvero valida.
Poi ognuno si regola come meglio crede...
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> guarda chissa' perche' la cosa non mi stupisce affatto. e se tua figlia nel suo percorso dovesse incontrare un uomo come te?


Come me? 
Beh per lei sarebbe un grande vantaggio...
Le consegnerei il mio manuale d'uso...
Saprebbe sempre come comportarsi per ottenere certi effetti positivi e soprattutto saprebbe cosa non fare per ottenere effetti devastanti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spererei tanto che lei riuscisse a donare ad un uomo tutto ciò che non ho ricevuto io e che mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto ricevere.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non fare domande simili... a sua figlia non capiterà, ci sarà il padre a dirle che "per esperienza" certe situazioni hanno un rischio beneficio spesso in perdita.
> Comunque il mio consiglio di lasciare perdere non era moralismo... ma solo una prudenziale che di solito salva da un rapporto, magari piacevolissimo, ma che se si deteriora ha due sole uscite... una relazione che con chi collabora in ufficio che é sempre poco gestibile e crea presupposti vischiosi nei rapporti o la chiusura di detta collaborazione magari davvero valida.
> Poi ognuno si regola come meglio crede...
> Bruja


Ma infatti io ho chiesto e faccio tesoro.
Chi ti dice che io non sai qui, per imparare? 
Mica "devo" "per forza" finire a letto con la segretaria...

Anche se tanti pensano che ogni segretaria sia l'amante del suo datore di lavoro. 

Luoghi comuni e leggende metropolitane.

Sai come si dice no? Tutti prima o poi "tradiscono".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non fare domande simili... a sua figlia non capiterà, ci sarà il padre a dirle che "per esperienza" certe situazioni hanno un rischio beneficio spesso in perdita.
> Comunque il mio consiglio di lasciare perdere non era moralismo... ma solo una prudenziale che di solito salva da un rapporto, magari piacevolissimo, ma che se si deteriora ha due sole uscite... una relazione che con chi collabora in ufficio che é sempre poco gestibile e crea presupposti vischiosi nei rapporti o la chiusura di detta collaborazione magari davvero valida.
> Poi ognuno si regola come meglio crede...
> Bruja


 Gli uomini vogliono dalle donne la stessa cosa che chiedono alle loro mutande: un po' di sostegno ed un po' di libertà!
Jarry Seinfeld


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Come me?
> Beh per lei sarebbe un grande vantaggio...
> Le consegnerei il mio manuale d'uso...
> Saprebbe sempre come comportarsi per ottenere certi effetti positivi e soprattutto saprebbe cosa non fare per ottenere effetti devastanti.
> ...


 Abito scelto, dopo i consigli.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli uomini vogliono dalle donne la stessa cosa che chiedono alle loro mutande: un po' di sostegno ed un po' di libertà!
> Jarry Seinfeld


E le donne furbe la concedono senza fare tante storie.
E poi in segreto si danno alla pazza gioia...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abito scelto, dopo i consigli.


Pfui...aspetta che cresca...e che la ricopra di intimo stile Victoria Secret's...
Ma magari opta per la monaca di Monza.

Sai buon sangue non mente.


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*.............*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> E le donne furbe la concedono senza fare tante storie.
> E poi in segreto si danno alla pazza gioia...


E tu sai di che si parla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Pfui...aspetta che cresca...e che la ricopra di intimo stile Victoria Secret's...
> Ma magari opta per la monaca di Monza.
> 
> Sai buon sangue non mente.


 Contento tu.
Di nuovo una battuta volgarissima.
Mi sa che tu figli non ne hai proprio, il tuo personaggio sì.


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Pfui...aspetta che cresca...e che la ricopra di intimo stile Victoria Secret's...
> Ma magari opta per la monaca di Monza.
> 
> Sai buon sangue non mente.


Soprattutto perché adesso non rischia di essere murata viva"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. La Badessa ha detto che l'abito non fa la monaca ma la monaca può farsi l'abito!!!


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Come me?
> Beh per lei sarebbe un grande vantaggio...
> Le consegnerei il mio manuale d'uso...
> Saprebbe sempre come comportarsi per ottenere certi effetti positivi e soprattutto saprebbe cosa non fare per ottenere effetti devastanti.
> ...


 per ricevere dovresti aprire le mani, e sappi che spesso i figli cercano un compagno (senza volerlo) simile al padre/alla madre oppure a loro volta instaurano il loro rapporto su quanto visto fare dai genitori. Spera che trovi un bravo uomo che riesca a farle vivere il vero amore.

Un altra cosa.. Una bambina di nove anni che ha paura che tu possa abbandonarla... che succedaoppure no , se la portera' dentro per tutta la vita, in qualsiasi rapporto


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*..............*



veronika ha detto:


> per ricevere dovresti aprire le mani, e sappi che spesso i figli cercano un compagno (senza volerlo) simile al padre/alla madre oppure a loro volta instaurano il loro rapporto su quanto visto fare dai genitori. Spera che trovi un bravo uomo che riesca a farle vivere il vero amore.
> 
> Un altra cosa.. Una bambina di nove anni che ha paura che tu possa abbandonarla... che succedaoppure no , se la portera' dentro per tutta la vita, in qualsiasi rapporto


Non volevo dirlo, ma dal momento che posso quotarlo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non volevo dirlo, ma dal momento che posso quotarlo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io non riesco a tenermelo ... Certi genitori non si rendono conto di quanto influiscono sulla vita dei loro figli, bisognerebbe farsi un esame di coscenza prima di decidere di mettere al mondo una creatura


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> per ricevere dovresti aprire le mani, e sappi che spesso i figli cercano un compagno (senza volerlo) simile al padre/alla madre oppure a loro volta instaurano il loro rapporto su quanto visto fare dai genitori. Spera che trovi un bravo uomo che riesca a farle vivere il vero amore.
> 
> Un altra cosa.. Una bambina di nove anni che ha paura che tu possa abbandonarla... che succedaoppure no , se la portera' dentro per tutta la vita, in qualsiasi rapporto


Ma io non ho mai minacciato di abbandonarla...cosa pensi? Lei mi ha solo riferito il dispiacere di altri bambini che hanno vissuto il trauma da abbandono. I bambini si parlano tra loro a scuola. Sai? 
Così i nostri figli sanno già che non è un dato scontato avere in casa entrambe i genitori.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ho mai minacciato di abbandonarla...cosa pensi? Lei mi ha solo riferito il dispiacere di altri bambini che hanno vissuto il trauma da abbandono. I bambini si parlano tra loro a scuola. Sai?
> Così i nostri figli sanno già che non è un dato scontato avere in casa entrambe i genitori.


 io non ho figli, ma da figlia ti dico che se non e' una paura che ti appartiene una bambina non si prende la briga di parlarne con i genitori. Evidentemente e' una cosa che crede possibile, sei stato tu a dire che ti ha chiesto di non farlo mai. Ribadisco sono timori o non certezze che tu le dai.
Per quanto riguarda il fatto che i bambini a scuola parlano dei loro problemi a casa e' tutta colpa di questa generazione di adulti, che hanno creato situazioni di famiglie allargate, fratelli figli di genitori diversi, genitori che scappano, nonni tagliati fuori dalla vita dei nipoti, lavori che ti portano a stare fuori casa troppo tempo delegando cosi' le cure per i figli ad altre persone....

Una volta era molto piu' forte il senso di famiglia. Ti sposavi con un uomo/donna e quello era per tutta la vita, niente fratellastri, matrigne, doppie case (una di mamma e una di papa') , ruoli piu' chiari e forze impegnate verso la famiglia. Certo e' l'evoluzione e i problemi c'e' li avevano anche i nostri nonni ma i bambini ne risentivano molto meno. 

Forse sarebbe meglio fare un passo indietro... ma questo e' solo un mio parere


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> io non ho figli, ma da figlia ti dico che se non e' una paura che ti appartiene una bambina non si prende la briga di parlarne con i genitori. Evidentemente e' una cosa che crede possibile, sei stato tu a dire che ti ha chiesto di non farlo mai. Ribadisco sono timori o non certezze che tu le dai.
> Per quanto riguarda il fatto che i bambini a scuola parlano dei loro problemi a casa e' tutta colpa di questa generazione di adulti, che hanno creato situazioni di famiglie allargate, fratelli figli di genitori diversi, genitori che scappano, nonni tagliati fuori dalla vita dei nipoti, lavori che ti portano a stare fuori casa troppo tempo delegando cosi' le cure per i figli ad altre persone....
> 
> Una volta era molto piu' forte il senso di famiglia. Ti sposavi con un uomo/donna e quello era per tutta la vita, niente fratellastri, matrigne, doppie case (una di mamma e una di papa') , ruoli piu' chiari e forze impegnate verso la famiglia. Certo e' l'evoluzione e i problemi c'e' li avevano anche i nostri nonni ma i bambini ne risentivano molto meno.
> ...


Tu non hai figli e ti permetti di giudicare la mia paternità. Un giorno proverai e toccherai con mano. Certo che mia figlia crede che è possibile che i genitori si separino. Certo. Vive nel 2009. Preferisco che tema le cose brutte, che cresca convinta con quella superbia di dire: " A me non capiterà mai!". Le ho sempre insegnato che a questo mondo nessuno è immune da niente. 

Bla bla bla bla.
Una volta donna, ti sposavi ed entravi in una grande famiglia da nuora...e tacevi e rigavi dritto, sotto le sgrinfie della suocera. Altro che.
Tu eri la serva del marito. 
Il marito poteva benissimo uscire alla sera a "giocare le carte". 
E tu a casa. Tu non sei uomo. 

Le donne sta ben in casa, a curar figli e rammendare.

Svegliati.

Non sai che vitaccia hanno fatto le donne. Non lo sai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> io non ho figli, ma da figlia ti dico che se non e' una paura che ti appartiene una bambina non si prende la briga di parlarne con i genitori. Evidentemente e' una cosa che crede possibile, sei stato tu a dire che ti ha chiesto di non farlo mai. Ribadisco sono timori o non certezze che tu le dai.
> Per quanto riguarda il fatto che i bambini a scuola parlano dei loro problemi a casa e' tutta colpa di questa generazione di adulti, che hanno creato situazioni di famiglie allargate, fratelli figli di genitori diversi, genitori che scappano, nonni tagliati fuori dalla vita dei nipoti, lavori che ti portano a stare fuori casa troppo tempo delegando cosi' le cure per i figli ad altre persone....
> 
> Una volta era molto piu' forte il senso di famiglia. Ti sposavi con un uomo/donna e quello era per tutta la vita, niente fratellastri, matrigne, doppie case (una di mamma e una di papa') , ruoli piu' chiari e forze impegnate verso la famiglia. Certo e' l'evoluzione e i problemi c'e' li avevano anche i nostri nonni ma i bambini ne risentivano molto meno.
> ...


I bambini parlano.
Questo non c'entra nulla con le paure che poi manifestano. Non fanno propri i problemi degli altri.
Quello che dicono i bambini va preso sul serio, ma va interpretato.
I bambini parlano come hanno forse sempre parlato se c'erano le condizioni di frequentazione per farlo.
La situazione di crisi dei valori è reale, ma nonrimpiangerei tempi andati quando erano regole oppressive e il controllo sociale che tenevano insieme coppie in situazioni insostenibili.
Penso che 50 anni fa io sarei stata una casalinga e non avrei avuto alcuna comprensione, neppure dalle amiche, nella mia decisione di non sopportare di essere tradita.
E' molto meglio ora.
Non so se l'egoismo maschile fosse inferiore, era esaltato l'altruismo femminile e vi erano meno donne disponibili, forse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tu non hai figli e ti permetti di giudicare la mia paternità. Un giorno proverai e toccherai con mano. *Certo che mia figlia crede che è possibile che i genitori si separino. Certo. Vive nel 2009. Preferisco che tema le cose brutte, che cresca convinta con quella superbia di dire: " A me non capiterà mai!". Le ho sempre insegnato che a questo mondo nessuno è immune da niente. *
> 
> Bla bla bla bla.
> Una volta donna, ti sposavi ed entravi in una grande famiglia da nuora...e tacevi e rigavi dritto, sotto le sgrinfie della suocera. Altro che.
> ...


Spero che tu stia parlando per il gusto della polemica e della replica che ti contraddistinguono.
Coltivare insicurezze nei bambini non è mai un bene.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spero che tu stia parlando per il gusto della polemica e della replica che ti contraddistinguono.
> Coltivare insicurezze nei bambini non è mai un bene.


Nn voglio che cresca in un mondo fatato falso e illusorio.
Ma reale e realistico. Tutto qua. 
Che non veda nei suoi genitori dei semidei, ma solo dei comuni mortali. 
Con i loro pregi e difetti. 
Con cose belle e brutte.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tu non hai figli e ti permetti di giudicare la mia paternità. Un giorno proverai e toccherai con mano. Certo che mia figlia crede che è possibile che i genitori si separino. Certo. Vive nel 2009. Preferisco che tema le cose brutte, che cresca convinta con quella superbia di dire: " A me non capiterà mai!". Le ho sempre insegnato che a questo mondo nessuno è immune da niente.
> 
> Bla bla bla bla.
> Una volta donna, ti sposavi ed entravi in una grande famiglia da nuora...e tacevi e rigavi dritto, sotto le sgrinfie della suocera. Altro che.
> ...


 Non ti conosco e non posso che rimanere sconcertata da alcune frasi che scrivi, per quanto ne so io puo' essere tutto vero o tutto inventato, non ho figli infatti ti parlo da figlia, figlia che ricorda la paura di essere abbandonata, figlia in cui continuamente echeggia il "mi son dovuta sposare perche' sei arrivata tu", figlia che inventava (avevo solo 5 anni) di storie di amichetti che venivano lasciati dal padre perche' se mi mettevo in prima persona mi dicevano che dovevo crescere e che la famiglia perfetta non esiste... 
Dai a tua figlia la possibilita' di credere che non siamo tutti infelici a questo mondo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Nn voglio che cresca in un mondo fatato falso e illusorio.
> Ma reale e realistico. Tutto qua.
> Che non veda nei suoi genitori dei semidei, ma solo dei comuni mortali.
> Con i loro pregi e difetti.
> Con cose belle e brutte.


Di bambini non capisci nulla.
Mi auguro che faccia parte del personaggio.
Se così non fosse ti invito nuovamente a rivolgeri a persona competente che ti aiuti a stare meglio soprattutto per offrire una prospettiva realistica, ma sicura della vita a tua figlia e a non roovesciare su di lei le tue paure e insicurezze.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di bambini non capisci nulla.
> Mi auguro che faccia parte del personaggio.
> Se così non fosse ti invito nuovamente a rivolgeri a persona competente che ti aiuti a stare meglio soprattutto per offrire una prospettiva realistica, ma sicura della vita a tua figlia e a non roovesciare su di lei le tue paure e insicurezze.


 Lord... lord... mi dispiace dirtelo ma te lo avevo detto!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Non ti conosco e non posso che rimanere sconcertata da alcune frasi che scrivi, per quanto ne so io puo' essere tutto vero o tutto inventato, non ho figli infatti ti parlo da figlia, figlia che ricorda la paura di essere abbandonata, figlia in cui continuamente echeggia il "mi son dovuta sposare perche' sei arrivata tu", figlia che inventava (avevo solo 5 anni) di storie di amichetti che venivano lasciati dal padre perche' se mi mettevo in prima persona mi dicevano che dovevo crescere e che la famiglia perfetta non esiste...
> Dai a tua figlia la possibilita' di credere che non siamo tutti infelici a questo mondo!


Mi dispiace per la tua infanzia. 
Ognuno ha avuto le proprie sporche battaglie da affrontare. 
Ora mi spiego il tuo discorso.
Io ho solo insegnato a mia figlia che la felicità non è un diritto.
Ho insegnato che non tutto le è dovuto per la sua bella faccia.
Ad amare maggiormente chi non ha avuto le sue fortune.
E che a sto mondo c'è chi sta meglio di lei, ( in termini di possibilità economiche) e chi sta peggio. 
Le ho insegnato ad aiutare chi è in difficoltà e a non approfittare delle debolezze altrui.
Le ho insegnato che a sto mondo, se vuole qualcosa se la deve sudare, e devo dirti che in questo senso il consiglio di un'altra mamma è stato fondamentale per me..." Dal suo comportamento si evince che tu le appiani troppe difficoltà"...ho reso a lei la vita un po' più in salita e sto ottenendo buoni risultati.


----------



## Old veronika (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per la tua infanzia.
> Ognuno ha avuto le proprie sporche battaglie da affrontare.
> Ora mi spiego il tuo discorso.
> Io ho solo insegnato a mia figlia che la felicità non è un diritto.
> ...


 Non sto' dicendo che tu sia un cattivo padre, ma forse dai poca importanza all'eta' in cui si trova tua figlia, c'e' un tempo per ogni cosa , e lei avra' tempo e modo di capire che non e' tutto rosa e fiori. Avra' modo di fare le sue conquiste e i suoi errori, e diventera' certamente la persona che vuole essere ma non perche' glielo hai detto tu! Le stai insegnando i valori di una persona onesta, ma quando dovra' affrontare un rapporto amoroso o quando a sua volta diventera' madre avra' delle carenze affettive ( ipotizzo.. da quanto non giochi con tua figlia? le racconti delle favole?sei presente nella sua vita? Vi scambiate coccole? Quanto la conosci? i suoi giochi preferiti, il colore che le piace, i nomi dei suoi amici, la sua amica del cuore, i programmi che ama vedere, ) inimmaginabili e in quel momento decidera' se seguire il tuo modello come una persona da imitare o come una persona che non vuole essere


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Non sto' dicendo che tu sia un cattivo padre, ma forse dai poca importanza all'eta' in cui si trova tua figlia, c'e' un tempo per ogni cosa , e lei avra' tempo e modo di capire che non e' tutto rosa e fiori. Avra' modo di fare le sue conquiste e i suoi errori, e diventera' certamente la persona che vuole essere ma non perche' glielo hai detto tu! Le stai insegnando i valori di una persona onesta, ma quando dovra' affrontare un rapporto amoroso o quando a sua volta diventera' madre avra' delle carenze affettive ( ipotizzo.. da quanto non giochi con tua figlia? le racconti delle favole?sei presente nella sua vita? Vi scambiate coccole? Quanto la conosci? i suoi giochi preferiti, il colore che le piace, i nomi dei suoi amici, la sua amica del cuore, i programmi che ama vedere, ) inimmaginabili e in quel momento decidera' se seguire il tuo modello come una persona da imitare o come una persona che non vuole essere


Ma se abbiamo passato tutto il pomeriggio insieme!!! Certo che so tutte queste cose. Non so se io sono il suo modello. So che le piaccio. Ti spiego: per me diventare padre, ha significato non poche rinunce dal punto di vista della mia carriera. Ho dovuto trovare il giusto equilibrio per permettere a mia moglie di svolgere il suo lavoro con tranquillità. 
Per me è stata dura la prima infanzia. Ma dioche schifo cambiare i pannolini, e poi tenerla in braccio con le prime coliche la notte, insegnarle a camminare, ogni mattina portarla al nido. Poi da quando è cresciuta mi si è aperto un mondo. Lei mi ha insegnato che in definitiva non ero solo il bambino cattivo che faceva piangere la mamma. 

A me piace quando dice: " Papino si arrabbia poche volte, ma quando si arrabbia trema la casa!".

Quello che è difficile è metterle in testa che un padre non vive solo in funzione di lei, che non è lo scudo che ti difende dai guai che combini tu da sola. O peggio non è quello che prende sempre e comunque le tue difese, della serie...lo dico a mio papà e lui ti spacca la faccia. 

Ovvio le cose più belle sono quando la moglie fa il turno di notte.


----------

